# Winter Squash Varieties and Preparations



## texherp (Sep 29, 2011)

They're selling a mix of winter squashes at the grocery store out front like they do with pumpkins and I'm thinking I'd rather eat them than use them for decoration!  Is $0.69/lb cheap for winter squash?? If that's a good deal, it might be worth buying one of the gigantic Hubbards they've got.  What do y'all think?


----------



## justplainbill (Sep 29, 2011)

I'd buy 6 to 12  if they were butternut squash.  Unblemished butternut keeps pretty well for the better part of 5 months if stored in a dry 50 to 60*F environment.  They have a buttery sweet flavor if cooked with some honey and butter.  Up here we buy then in October and eat them from Thanksgiving through March.


----------



## martan (Sep 29, 2011)

Butternut Squash soup is absolutely incredible! However last week I made soup with an unknown squash and it was also unbelievably good so I would definitely buy some! There are so many amazing recipes out there for all kinds of squash!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 29, 2011)

In this area they are running $1.29 per pound in the stores and $1.00 each for Butternut at the farmers market.

If you buy a Blue Hubbard make sure you have a sharp ax to cut it up!

When we were kids we used to drop them out the second floor window of our house to crack them.

They are tasty and they freeze well but the smaller Acorn and Butternuts are much easier for me to deal with.


----------



## JMediger (Sep 29, 2011)

If they are outside by the decorative gourds, make sure they aren't coated or varnished ...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 30, 2011)

I like roasted Delicata squash, it's usually in the mix.  I get the 2 pound ones, they are perfect for a meal.  69 cents/pound is a good price.


----------



## Claire (Sep 30, 2011)

Winter squash is usually a good deal, period.  Very nutritious, keep a long time, and make a very creamy, yummy soup (don't forget to buy some sherry!  Makes the soup more expensive, but makes for a downright elegant one!).  The reason they're called winter squash is because they can last all winter in a root cellar.  Summer squash has a much shorter shelf life.  But I prefer to make mine into soup and freeze it.


----------



## texherp (Sep 30, 2011)

Awesome, well I guess I'll pick a couple up while they're still there.  I have found some acorns in the past to be a little stringy for some reason, maybe it was a bad variety or I didn't cook it right.  I definitely like the smooth texture of butternut, but they didn't have any.  Thanks


----------



## awesomeang (Oct 14, 2011)

Winter squash is great sliced and fried, in curry, or in chicken soup!


----------

